# avon skin so soft



## 99459 (May 29, 2006)

can anyone tell me which product in the Avon skin so soft range i need to use to prevent mozybites. I have checked through the forum on insect bites. I have been on Avon website and there are a multitude of products got me completely confused (dosent take much to do) , also which colour do i get, pink, blue or green or a combined lot called rainbow coloured (just invented that one).

Thanks

Russ


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

The one you want is the green one - any product in the range so long as it's green.

Graham


----------



## 99459 (May 29, 2006)

thanks alot Graham

saves my brain acheing & a few nights scratching


Russ


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Russ

Skin so Soft Dry Oil Body Spray. £5 for two on offer now.
No need to 'Tell it to the Marines. They know, they use, they no get bitten and they smell as soft as a babies b.........!

Pat


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Just bought some off eBay - 3 for £8.65 - hope it's green :lol:


----------



## 99459 (May 29, 2006)

just to throw another spanner into the works, just re-visited avon website-
they only do dry oil body spray in blue on offer at £2.50 each



Russ


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Sorry about the 'shouting' below - this is the one I bought - sounds like the one.
I did get rather frustrated with the Avon website so went back to eBay for it.

Here is the seller - they are no connection to me, I know nothing of them, I ordered yesterday so cannot confirm anything about the item yet. 
the-skin-so-soft-people

LOCKS IN MOISTURE AND KEEPS SKIN SOFT

ALSO KEEPS MOSQUITOS AWAY WITHOUT THE BAD SMELL

A SECRET OF THE OUR ARMY BOYS. EVEN USED BY THE S.A.S.

FACT - AVON SUPPLIED THE US ARMY WITH THIS DURING THE VIETNAM WAR

PERFECT FOR HOLIDAYING, CAMPING, FISHERMEN, HUNTSMENHIKERS, TRECKERS GARDENERS OR ANY OUT DOOR PERSON

SOME OF MY CUSTOMERS EVEN USE IT ON PETS, HORSES, DOGS, CATS. JUST SPRAY THEM IT KEEPS THE FLIES OFF!

ULTRA SPECIAL LOW PRICE £8.65 INCL POSTAGE(NEXT DAY POSTING PROMISE!)

that's the cost of 3 x 150 ml bottles


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ross,

We've had mixed success with the Avon Skin-So-Soft Creamy Body Wash and the Dry Oil spray. It seemed ineffective to me but Alison believes it works. All I know is that the body wash (shower cream) takes a lot more water to rinse off!

I'll stick to my trusty 100% and 50% DEET sprays.

Dave


----------



## 99459 (May 29, 2006)

dave

now you have got me in a right quandry, we were with jock & Rita at the fulltiming rally at the weekend he said the avon stuff was good, but he didn"t say whether it was shower cream or dry oil spray he used, or what colour. we used deet when we went to thailand a few years ago but it stinks to high heaven. I think i would sooner use nothing & put up with the itching.



Russ


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This is what I use as a matter of course:
http://www.lifesystems.co.uk/products/insect_repellents/high_strength/expedition_50.shtml

Dave


----------



## 99459 (May 29, 2006)

Dave,
thanks for that, will give it a try. sold in our local millets shop, will give it a test spray to see what it smells like, if ok we will get some



Russ


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Russell,

It was the dry oil spray in the "Fresh" fragrance, in the blue bottle, on offer, on-line ,or on the phone from Avon.

J & R


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I thought your complexion looked very fresh and youthfull at Lincoln Jock, the more I drank the younger you looked and i thought it was the beer :lol: 
Geo
PS does anyone know if the Vanishing cream works, looking for the wifes xmas pressie :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Guess you can kiss goodbye to an Xmas pressie Geo, with comments like that :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nice one mate :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97489 (Jan 29, 2006)

Don't you just love it here beauty tip as well as all that tecno stuff :lol: 
Oh just for reference have been told Deet damages plastic, grandson not allowed to take it on school trip incase it damages other students case's.
(I didn't think the cases would get bitten, so what idiot sprayed them in the first place) :?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Sat next to you George, it doesn't take much for *anyone* to look fresh and youthful. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only joking pal.

Jock.


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have looked into this topic on a previous thread , I went onto , "avon.com" site , in USA , ( prices come up in dollar signs ) , they actually sell skin so soft as a BUG GUARD , spray and cream , don't get your hopes up though :evil: , they only sell to usa states , no exports :evil: :roll: , and british avon don't sell it as BUG GUARD at any cost , i've already e-mailed and asked , and will not profess to it actually repelling anything , ( apart from potential customers )  .

p.s - only way I can see getting it from usa is if you know someone there , and they could possibly post it to you , thats if that is legal , I don't know the law on imports like these .


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Well, I have just received my bottles of this spray that I bought via eBay.

Have sprayed some on but will have to let you know if it works once I have been out in some bugs :lol: 

So, I'll get back to you :wink:


----------



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

Add some citronella oil to the Skin so Soft , makes it work even better ( and it smells ok )

Mozzies hate the smell of citronella.

Get some at Boots , they sell it.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Russ
It is confusing because Avon stupidly changed the name of the product and it all now sounds like one and the same thing.

The *Range* is called Skin So Soft (often abbreviated to SSS)
The *fragrance* you want is called Soft&Fresh...see confusing isn't it?

The bottle is green (some say bluey green 8O )

And as I understand it....the *only *thing that fights off the mossies is the *Dry Oil Body Spray*​
Very annoying as I also originally purchased the hand creme, bath oil, moisturiser and I'm now told they don't work as well if at all as the dry oil spray :x

It comes in 150ml spray bottle, is £2.50 on Avon website ( I ordered another batch today) Buy enough and postage is free - not sure how practical that is tho.

I have only forgotten to use it once and the result was 6 huge bites so I am pretty sure it does work when sprayed on night and morning. It smells nice (I think) and makes your skin nice. I have asked people around me if I whiff too strong (brave of me) and they all said no, it seems to disappear after a while so you wont smell too feminine if that is a worry.

Hope this helps - it's horrid getting bites. I had to get steroid creme for mine as they were so bad. Pharmacist said he thinks the bites are getting worse every year. :evil:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Maura,

Aha! I reckon that explains our experiences and my earlier post. When we used ours for the first time a year ago I agree I was told it was the Soft & Fresh (used to be Forest Green or some such) but that BOTH the body wash and the dry oil spray worked.

Now, the thing is that although we both probably tried both, I think I only persevered with the body wash as that's what we put in the shower dispenser (and which used up all our water in rinsing ....). However, Ali used the moisturising spray every day.

So that's why she thought it fine and I considered it a waste of space!

Mystery solved - thanks! 

Dave


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Al-bly, not sure why you having problem with the Avon website - it is really easy...if I can do it anyone can! Try this link.....
http://avonshop.co.uk/avonshop/default.asp?department=shop
They don't like talking about the bug deterring effects with this product because they do sell other stuff that are specifically sold for that purpose that strangely dont do the job as well. I am sure I read on a thread on here there is a reason for this. I think they said that they couldn't patent it or something like that.
I have ordered lots of stuff from Avon for myself and friends. They confirm order by e-mail and it arrives within days. All done in the UK.

 I think I mis-read your post, sorry. I see you mean you cant get the bug guard over here, not that you were having probs with the web site. I do apologise, put it down to the hot weather 

Dave...your very welcome, glad to have done something other than upset folk today :wink:


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

> Deet damages plastic, grandson not allowed to take it on school trip incase it damages other students case's.


According to my nephew the stuff they dish out in the army melts plastic (including plastic parts on the SA80). Gawd only knows what it does to skin!!

I have to keep re-stocking with the Avon product coz all the family keep scrounging it!! Works a treat mind..........

I've tried citronella oil before and found it doesn't work (on me) and having just read the ingredients in SSS it would seem that citronella is listed........ must be something else in there that keeps the bugs at bay??


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

*mauramac* Not having any probs with avon sites , just that when I was looking into it , I got onto the usa site as well as the uk site , for comparisons on products .


----------



## 99459 (May 29, 2006)

hi maura

thank for the info, have just ordered 2 from avon website, iI was going to try the deet spray from millets, that dave burliegh reccomended, but i will give the dry oil spray a go first.




Russ


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

From today's Telegraph:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/main.jhtml?xml=/health/2006/08/07/hmidges07.xml

http://www.midgeforecast.co.uk

"The Soft & Fresh Dry Oil Body Spray (£2; avonshop.co.uk) provides an oily protective layer so effective that the soldiers buy it in bulk."

Dave


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

So pleased it is working for you. I have even got all the builders on the site next to me converted :lol: 

So funny, first guy to try it got a lot of stick from the others and variety of comments mostly of "you great big nancy" type. He got the last laugh as they all got bitten by midges which seem to appear from nowhere last week..........now they all after some of my spray :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

If it's good enough for builders ....

Just ordered a couple of bottles now. Thanks for the reminder, Dave and Maura  

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Seeeeeee. Told you so. 

Na na na na na na :wink: :wink: 

J & R.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Na na na na na na J & R.


Na na na na hey hey hah, goodbye....now what is the name of that song??????????


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You got it - goodbye.

Everlast.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> You got it - goodbye. Everlast.


Is it on the White Trash Beautiful album?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> Seeeeeee. Told you so.
> Na na na na na na :wink: :wink:
> J & R.


 :roll:

Gerald :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Avon Skin So Soft
Replenishing Dry Oil Body Spray
(Soft & Fresh)
150ml spray bottle

I paid £8.65 (free p&p) for three bottles from eBay

It works for me :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Is it on the White Trash Beautiful album?"
No, Forever Everlasting.

So many artists recorded versions of this song, the origin of which goes back to the early sixties and was so disowned it is amazing how well known it became: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Na_Na_Hey_Hey_Kiss_Him_Goodbye

This is the original (volume up).

Dave
[stream:b10f814b44]http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/Steam.mp3[/stream:b10f814b44]


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Whoa....Dave you never cease to amaze me 8O 
Just how did you do that :?: 

Trouble is those are the only words I know of that song and now its in my head :?


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

tokkalosh said:


> Avon Skin So Soft Replenishing Dry Oil Body Spray
> (Soft & Fresh)150ml spray bottle I paid £8.65 (free p&p) for three bottles from eBay


Avon on line price is £2.50 a bottle and postage is free if you are ordering products up to £30 otherwise I think it is around £3.50 for P & P which is a bit of a rip off I suppose. I had a few things to order for family so didn't have to pay it this time 

As long as it works for you it's worth every penny isn't it?

Maura


----------

